# wanted to show you my 8 fuzzy new babies!-pic heavy but cute!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i raise button quail! button quail are the worlds smallest species of quail only growing to be able to the size of a newly hatched baby chicken. i currently have 7 mated pairs of birds and 3 bacholer males awaiting ladies so i put in 12 eggs in my incubator and 4 days ago 8 hatched heres the pictures of them!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

and for size comparasion here they are with a penny
nom nom
























in my hand

































and i thought i would share a video of them running around a day after hatching


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Adorable! What do you do when they grow up?!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, they are so tiny, and so cute! I love birds, they are seriously underestimated.
After seeing your little chicks, I don't think I will ever let Mol eat another quail again!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh My Gosh!
That is so cool!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​They are soooo sweet!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Way too cute! Do you have any pictures of your adults?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

button quail are quite easy to care for they only live about 2 years and can be housed in small cages or glass aquariums most of mine are kept in aquairums a few in guinea pig cages i converted. they cant perch but can fly not very freindly as adults not the type of bird you can hold and pet but they are very silly and mate for life very sweet with there mates.
heres some of my adults
























































they come in lots of differant colors as you can see by my birds

this batch of chicks i justh atched is my 3rd generations and ive only had button quial for a single year they grow very fast my 4 day old chicks are already growing feathers in there wings and starting to learn how to use them in 3 weeks they will be distinguishable from male and female and at 8 weeks old will begin mateing and laying eggs of there own.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

They are so cute, I have never heard of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oh they are so sweet.*


----------

